# Star Wars On The History Channel



## MA-Caver (May 23, 2007)

:xwing:  Turn on your video/dvd recorders for this memorial day and hope you have cable and the History Channel. A look into the legacy of Star Wars. The ads for the tv show the scene where Luke and Vader first fight in Empire and compare it to Samurai warriors battling it out. Then switch from WWII fighter planes morphing into X-Wing fighters. 
Looks pretty cool   :jediduel:


> *STAR WARS:THE LEGACY REVEALED*
> 
> World Premiere Monday, May 28, at 9pm ET/PT
> 
> ...



Oh yeah click on the video portion... That'll make ya come home early from your vacation!  

(trying to embed this but it won't work!) :vu: 
<embed src="http://assets.electricartists.com/widgetAssets/historychannel_starwars/StarWarsWidget_web.swf" menu="false" quality="best" scale="noscale" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#2e507e" width="272" height="482" name="StarWarsWidget_web" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" />


----------



## mrhnau (May 24, 2007)

Looks pretty sweet! I'll have to see if I can program that  Looks like a winner! Thanks!


----------



## JBrainard (May 24, 2007)

Too cool. Thanks!


----------



## Sukerkin (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up, *Caver*, I shall be on the look out for that .


----------



## Bigshadow (May 24, 2007)

I have been seeing the previews! I am looking forward to the show.  It will be fun.

NOW the world will see that jedi are ninJA!  HAHAHAHAHA :rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver (May 28, 2007)

Well I managed to see the legacy portion of the program but could only watch a half hour of the Tech version... due to it was running so late and keeping other people awake... 

Over all it was good but difficult to enjoy as being uninterrupted by commercials every 5-10 minutes. It's one of the reasons why I've basically given up on regular television due to the need to throw commercials so often so to pay for the programs. Irony of it all is that there's the mute button so half of the message is lost and then there's the channel selector button which allows me to jump away from the bombardment of capitalism at it's finest until by guesstimating I can switch back to the program that I want to originally watch. 

Obviously I don't have TIVO or a DVD recorder to help with this problem. I really don't plan to either. History Channel like it's brethren sells DVD's of favored programs without commercialism hindering my enjoyment. 

I was very VERY glad to see they didn't mention the midi-chlorians in the special... I always felt that explanation of the "Force" to be a diminishing of the spirituality of sentient beings. Yoda's explanation in ESB is the most clearest definition of the Force.


----------



## JasonASmith (May 29, 2007)

I managed to see the last hour and a half...
I enjoyed it, but all of the info was stuff that I already knew or had gleaned from my readings...I guessed I missed the part about the force, dammit!


----------



## Bigshadow (May 30, 2007)

I will have to buy the DVD, cause I missed it again.


----------



## gardawamtu (May 30, 2007)

A very good show.  But why Newt? Why?  Colbert, I get, but Newt?


----------

